# Two month tourist Visa



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

If I go to the Philippine Embassy in Washington DC and pay for a 2 month visa.
Will it be 2 months from the day the Embassy gives me the visa ?
Or will it be 2 months after I arrive in the Philippines ?

(The embassy doesn't seem to return phone calls)


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Haven't done a pre-visit visa to the Philippines, but many years ago, I did for China. It was effective from date of arrival, but there was a specified time-frame it had to be accomplished within or it would be cancelled or voided. Better get a definite answer from the Phil Gov.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The visa is good for entry within 90 days of issuing and valid for a 2 month stay from date of entry.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Howard, you get a 30 day free visa on arrival here from most countries, US included, you can extend that at the airport when you arrive for another 29 days or simply extend at your local immi office in your area once you decide to stay longer.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Howard, you get a 30 day free visa on arrival here from most countries, US included, you can extend that at the airport when you arrive for another 29 days or simply extend at your local immi office in your area once you decide to stay longer.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Unless it has changed getting the 2 month visa at the embassy was cheaper than getting the 29 day here.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Possibly true Chuck but as the OP has never been to the Philippines It may be more prudent to simply come and see all the flavors and then decide?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Possibly true Chuck but as the OP has never been to the Philippines It may be more prudent to simply come and see all the flavors and then decide?
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Nothing precludes the OP from leaving anytime during the 2 months, up to him.

OMO

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nor leaving within the 30 day free entry, first visit for the OP and time tells all as we know. I remember leaving Sicily after 5 days driving around with an 8 day planned visit, jumped on the ferry in the car and had extra days in Italy, my third visit and not a wasted day or experience.
Each to their own and you only know once experiencing different countries and cultures.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> If I go to the Philippine Embassy in Washington DC and pay for a 2 month visa.
> Will it be 2 months from the day the Embassy gives me the visa ?
> Or will it be 2 months after I arrive in the Philippines ?
> 
> (The embassy doesn't seem to return phone calls)


I would check to make sure they can issue a two-month Visa it could save you a trip because one of our Expats tried this recently and they weren't issuing the 2-month visas yet in the US or there were stipulations.

You'll have to let them know your status, are you married, single, etc.. The reason I bring this up is that he mailed in his Passport to the Philippine Consulate for the Visa and told him it was declined because he wasn't married or just a visiting tourist and he had to wait for his Passport to be returned to him.

Philippine Consulates in the US are undermanned and they don't have the staffing for communication etc... it's sort of like or similar to what you'll go through here lol.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

bigpearl said:


> Nor leaving within the 30 day free entry, first visit for the OP and time tells all as we know. I remember leaving Sicily after 5 days driving around with an 8 day planned visit, jumped on the ferry in the car and had extra days in Italy, my third visit and not a wasted day or experience.
> Each to their own and you only know once experiencing different countries and cultures.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Since it is the 1st trip I would think it would take at least 30 days or more visiting multiple areas to make a life changing decision. Visiting while sightseeing and leaving early is different than trying to find a place to reside for possibly the rest of your life!

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> I would check to make sure they can issue a two-month Visa it could save you a trip because one of our Expats tried this recently and they weren't issuing the 2-month visas yet in the US or there were stipulations.
> 
> You'll have to let them know your status, are you married, single, etc.. The reason I bring this up is that he mailed in his Passport to the Philippine Consulate for the Visa and told him it was declined because he wasn't married or just a visiting tourist and he had to wait for his Passport to be returned to him.
> 
> Philippine Consulates in the US are undermanned and they don't have the staffing for communication etc... it's sort of like or similar to what you'll go through here lol.


Embassy Wash Dc still shows visa available with cost of $30.


Embassy of the Philippines - Consular & Other Services



Chuck
.=


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I hear you Chuck but it seems the OP already has a contact here and will make a B line to her province for a meeting, all I am suggesting is come in on the free 30 day entry and see what happens. 
I did the 12 month multiple entry visa from Australia and never used it. (10 years ago) A trip to immi every 2 months because I had no reason to leave, would have been cheaper to simply avail the 21 day visa back then. My bad and never repeated.

We are all throwing up options for the OP and that's what a forum is about.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Good point Steve, if the extended Visa is available for tourists now in the US? it could save the OP from a long expensive journey to and from the Immigration office here so it all depends on where he plans on visiting in the Philippines, if he's going to be in Manila he'd be better off doing it here at the Main Office.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Mary Rose is not answering my question about doing wire transfer before I leave the USA for SRRV deposit. This means she will not get the answer. I notice this about people in Philippines, they will get quiet if you say something they do not like, rather than tell you what they think. I did not like her suggestion I bring cash. So, it will take 4 weeks for my check to clear the bank, plus possibly 3 or 4 more weeks for PRA to issue SRRV. Thus 2 month visa is needed.

VISA information:


Embassy of the Philippines - Contact Us




Embassy of the Philippines - Consular & Other Services




http://www.philippinesguam.org/uploads/pdfs/Non_immigrant.pdf



3 month VISA for $30 sounds like a good deal, and better than multiple trips to BI and getting ACR card.
Less money, and less bureaucracy.
If this is only via the mail - I probably won't do it - it's a mess if my passport is lost in the mail.
An additional problem is I need to show roundtrip airline tickets to buy a 3 month visa, but have no idea how long the visa process will take via the mail.
The website talks about self addressed stamped envelope, so I do not know if I can do this in person. I prefer to wait around at the embassy all day for 1 day to get the visa.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

howard,

are you close to Washington DC? If not, it would be better to do what Steve said about getting visa in the Philippines. I have been to the Philippines several times. I always got passport stamped 30 days on entry and then went to the immigration office for extensions later. It just depends where you going there. I did mine in Davao city office. Just check on closes immigration offices to where you going.

art


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

art - yes, I live 20 miles from the White House


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Being that close and you have time, then I would do it there at your place. then you won't have to go through the inconvenience in the Philippines. Sometimes you have to wait hours in the Philippines to get things done. What are are you going to there in the Philippines?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Mary Rose is not answering my question about doing wire transfer before I leave the USA for SRRV deposit. This means she will not get the answer. I notice this about people in Philippines, they will get quiet if you say something they do not like, rather than tell you what they think. I did not like her suggestion I bring cash. So, it will take 4 weeks for my check to clear the bank, plus possibly 3 or 4 more weeks for PRA to issue SRRV. Thus 2 month visa is needed.
> 
> VISA information:
> 
> ...


My understanding is that you open the account in the Philippines then you wire or remit the deposit (western union, transfer wise etc). Once the money is deposited the bank then sends a certificate to the PRA.


----------

